# San Antonio or New Braunfels



## Jerry in NJ (Nov 16, 2008)

We are booked at Wyndham La Cascada in a two bedroom for Spring Break in April. The airfare 4/9 - 4/19  is ending up being more expensive than we thought to fly out on Southwest. We can switch days going 4/11 - 4/21 and get cheaper airfare but the only two bedrooms available are in New Braunfels.
Traveling with our eight year old and try to have her stay in own room when on vacation.

*Would not staying on Riverwalk at La Cascada be that bad compared to staying out in New Braunfels?* This will probably be our only time going to San Antonio and have never been there.

We would save almost $400 on the air fare and also save the $150 parking fee La Cascada charges. 
We could also split it up and do a week at New Braunfels in a 2 bedroom and then a 3 day in a one bedroom at La Cascada. Not sure if that makes sense either. Looking for advice on what to do before we lose the alternative room in New Braunfels.

Thanks, Jerry in NJ


----------



## mshatty (Nov 16, 2008)

Jerry in NJ said:


> We are booked at Wyndham La Cascada in a two bedroom for Spring Break in April. The airfare 4/9 - 4/19  is ending up being more expensive than we thought to fly out on Southwest. We can switch days going 4/11 - 4/21 and get cheaper airfare but the only two bedrooms available are in New Braunfels.
> Traveling with our eight year old and try to have her stay in own room when on vacation.
> 
> *Would not staying on Riverwalk at La Cascada be that bad compared to staying out in New Braunfels?* This will probably be our only time going to San Antonio and have never been there.
> ...



Jerry,

This is a tough call because both are great tourist areas and very very popular.  But they are very different.  In my mind, for an 8 year old, New Braunfels would cater more to kid fun than San Antonio.  Here's a link that will give you an idea of what's happening in New Braunfels. http://www.nbcham.org/NBMAPGUIDE.pdf

 San Antonio is a large metropolitan area.  New Braunfels is an old German town that is having a vibrant economic explosion.

From New Braunsfels, you can do day trips into San Antonio, 30 miles.  Austin is about 45 miles, swim in spring fed Barton Springs (brrrrr).  There are great outlet malls in San Marcos, about 10 to 15 miles.  Canyon Lake is about 20 miles west of New Braunfels.  Wimberly is a great town to visit.

If you think that your daughter would want to go to Schlitterbaum, then New Braunfels is the way to go.  The WorldMark resort is actually in Gruene (pronounced "green") which is a historic Texas town.  However, you don't know when you leave New Braunfels and when you enter Gruene.  They run together.

I have been to La Cascada and it is a very very nice resort.  The parking is now $15 per day valet.  From La Cascada you can easily get to any attractions in San Antonio and in the outlying Hill Country area.

Staying at either resort, you will have to have a car and will be driving all over the general area.  Based on your situation and the money you would save, my vote would be for New Braunfels.


----------



## Nobylspoon (Nov 17, 2008)

Is it the Worldmark resort in New Braunfels? I drove down last week to check it out and it was wonderful, ill be making a reservation very soon to stay there.


----------



## mshatty (Nov 17, 2008)

Nobylspoon said:


> Is it the Worldmark resort in New Braunfels? I drove down last week to check it out and it was wonderful, ill be making a reservation very soon to stay there.



Yes, that is correct.  There is a Silverleaf resort at Canyon Lake.


----------



## Nobylspoon (Nov 17, 2008)

mshatty said:


> Yes, that is correct.  There is a Silverleaf resort at Canyon Lake.



Sorry, didn't realize you posted that in your earlier post. I have selective reading  

I would recommend New Braunfels if you are traveling with kids and then a day trip down to San Antonio to check out the River Walk. 

There is also a nearby safari like drive-thru zoo nearby that you should consider visiting. http://www.wildliferanchtexas.com/ I'm sure the 8y/o would love that.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 17, 2008)

I live in Texas and have been to both San Antonio and New Braunsfels.  The San Antonio River Walk is great if your main reason to visit is to shop, dine, and see the Alamo. San Antonio is also a major convention center as well.  If you want a peaceful vacation with lots of activites for your children, New Braunsfels would be better in my opinion.  The drive from New Braunfels to San Antonio is short.  You could easily take your kids to Sea World San Antonio or the amusement parks as well.


----------



## Jerry in NJ (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks to all that answered. Mike I really appreciated your detail and advice and called Wyndham on my lunch. We were able to book the new Worldmark at New Braunfels for our stay. Booked air and car tonight. Will fly into Austin on Saturday April 11 and leave from San Antonio on Monday April 20. 

It sounds like we will have to drive a little longer for some of our day trips but other than that we should very much enjoy our stay at the new Worldmark. Also saving over 550 dollars between airfare and parking does not hurt either.

SeaWorld, the Alamo, caverns are on our must do list already. Maybe a boat ride on the river at riverwalk? Always open to suggestions.

Thanks to everyone again,

Jerry in NJ


----------



## mshatty (Nov 17, 2008)

Have a great trip.  The weather should be great for you.


----------



## susan1738 (Nov 17, 2008)

*The boat rides are fun!*

We love the boat rides, and if you get a humorous guide, they are awesome!  

You can even do a dinner cruise if you want.

We go down to the riverwalk about twice a year, and it never gets old. 

The San Antonio Zoo was always a favorite of our kids when they were younger . . . and the park right there is nice for a picnic.

Tubing the river in New Braunfels is always fun . . . and COLD!  

And speaking of Gruene . . . there is a great family-oriented dance hall that is always loads of fun . . . Gruene Hall.  Everybody brings their kids and just dances and has a good ol' southern time.  You might look it up and see who's playing there while you are there . . . if you're into that kind of thing??  And some weekends, it is like "market days" where there are lots of vendors selling their crafts and stuff . . . just set up along the streets outside. 

And don't forget Restaurant.com has lots of gift certificates for the riverwalk too . . . could save you even more money.

Have a great trip!


----------



## jejones3329 (Nov 19, 2008)

Was mentioned in another post but my Grandkids , 7 and 15 loved the animal safari, you drive thru and lots of animals, camels, elks, ostirich , etc. come to the car to be fed. I forget the cost but it seemed high to me as was 5 of us and it is per person instead of by car but it is one of those things that they remember and talk about. You should be able to find coupons on line for it. Schlitterbam is great but not sure if it is open in April. Canyon Lake aera is beautiful. My grandkids enjoyed the riverwalk but the 7 year old got bored pretty quickly. I have not been to seaworld but the grandkids have and loved it. Haver a great trip, Judy


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 8, 2008)

The new Worldmark is just steps from the historic town of Gruene (pronounced Green).  I just submitted a review it should post shortly.


----------



## snippet (Dec 18, 2008)

You will be there when the wildflowers are blooming hopefully.  On your drive to/from San Antonio take a scenic route to see the masses of bluebonnets.  New Braunsfels is about 30-45 minutes north of San Antonio, not a bad distance.

Schlitterbahn, SeaWorld, and Fiesta Texas are usually closed during the week, but they should be open on the weekends in April.  

April 24th is the Battle of Flowers parade, one of the many parades during Fiesta Week in San Antonio (April 16-24).  Be sure to visit the website and find an event you'll like.  The parades are fun, and the kids usually love the King William Fair.


----------



## Betty (Jan 11, 2009)

*San Antonio Restaurants*

Susan,

Which San Antonio restaurants on restaurant.com would you recommend, particularly those on the Riverwalk?

My husband and I are headed there in three weeks for the first time, and don't have a clue which certificates to buy. We like all kinds of food and will definitely want to try Mexican and Italian for sure. Moderate to inexpensive would be the best, but we usually go to at least one more upscale restauant while on vacation, too.

We also plan to visit New Braunfels and Gruene. I'd appreciate any suggestions you or anyone else can offer.

Thank you,
Betty


----------



## RIMike (Jan 29, 2009)

*San Antonio*



Jerry in NJ said:


> We are booked at Wyndham La Cascada in a two bedroom for Spring Break in April. The airfare 4/9 - 4/19  is ending up being more expensive than we thought to fly out on Southwest. We can switch days going 4/11 - 4/21 and get cheaper airfare but the only two bedrooms available are in New Braunfels.
> Traveling with our eight year old and try to have her stay in own room when on vacation.
> 
> *Would not staying on Riverwalk at La Cascada be that bad compared to staying out in New Braunfels?* This will probably be our only time going to San Antonio and have never been there.
> ...



I have been to both areas....like both areas...but New Braunfels is better in summer when it is hot.  The town is famous for a very large waterpark.  But in April I doubt it will be warm enough or open for use.  San Antonio on the other hand is a great city, full of charm and lots to do around the Riverwalk.  The LaCascada is a new property and I am sure it is exceptional as well.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 29, 2009)

I live in Texas and go to both New Braunfels and San Antonio.  The RiverWalk has its advantages if you want the hustle and bustle and shopping.  There is no shortage of activities.  If you stay in New Braunfels, you can expect more peac and quiet.  However, you still have easy access to Sea World and the many other attractions of San Antonio.  My personal favorite Texas get aways are Marble Falls and Fredricksburg.


----------



## wandering gnome (Jan 30, 2009)

*Marble Falls and Fredricksburg*

pianodinosaur,

What things to do would you recommend in Marble Falls and Fredricksburg?

Would you give Restaurant recommendations?


----------



## jamstew (Jan 31, 2009)

wandering gnome said:


> pianodinosaur,
> 
> What things to do would you recommend in Marble Falls and Fredricksburg?
> 
> Would you give Restaurant recommendations?



The Bluebonnet Cafe in Marble Falls!


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 1, 2009)

The water will be too cold during Spring Break in New Braunfels. The water is cold enough during the summer. San Antonio with all its attractions is a better Spring Break destination IMHO.


----------



## txfirewife (Mar 18, 2009)

wandering gnome said:


> pianodinosaur,
> 
> What things to do would you recommend in Marble Falls and Fredricksburg?
> 
> ...



Here is a list of the local places in Fredricksburg.
http://www.wliinc2.com/cgi/foxweb.dll/wlx/dir/wlxdirecatn?client=FDCC&category=Restaurants

Couple of local favorites
http://www.derlindenbaum.com/
http://www.altdorfbiergarten-fbg.com/

There is a place on one of the corners downtown that is an old style restaurant that is awesome.  I don't remember the name of it though.  Country something, I think.

On your way to Fredricksburg take a little stop here.  Just a nice little hole in the wall. http://www.luckenbachtexas.com/  It is a beautiful scenic drive.  The wildflowers and blue bonnets are amazing that time of the year.  Enjoy your vacation!!!  Make a trip to Gruene while you are in New Braunfels.  It is a quaint little place as well.  They have several good dining places there as well.

We spend several weekends a year in this area.  There is never not enough to do.  The problem will be trying to fit in all that you want to do.

Can't wait for your trip report.


----------

